# anybody had success with desipramine?



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi, just wondering if anybody has had success with this medicine, since my GI doc prescribed it to me, scary to take it....Thankssabry


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I did a google on it. It is an anti-depressant with no major warnings. Did you discuss your concerns with your doctor? Why are you afraid to take it? Take care.


----------



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi,my concerns regard the sode-effects of the med like constipation and irregular heartbeat since I suffer from this 2 syntoms.I explained it to the doc and he said the dosis is very low and not to worry, but I still have thoughts....Thanks for searching the internet.....


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Sabry,I know what you mean about the side effects lists--they make every medication sound life threatening. Ironically though, all the supplements and alternative medicine products aren't covered by FDA regulations so they don't have to list any side effects whatsoever. So I guess each of us has to decide how we want to take our chances. Good luck and take care.


----------

